# cheap alternative food source



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey guys,
Just got set up with some birds after moving to NY, and am wondering about some pigeon feed that is cheaper than the racing pigeon stuff. I checked with a few of the old timers around here about what they feed, the guy i got them from said he has always fed his birds game and turkey grower pellets, and whole kernal corn, along with grit. is this acceptable? this sure would be a lot cheaper than buying the "pigeon feed" that is 24 bucks for a 50lbs bag. any other recomendations? i am keeping regular old homing pigeons and have no intentions of racing, just letting them fly around home and maybe some short distance drops to entertain the kids and give the birds some extra exercise. if the expensive stuff is the only option, then i'm fine with it, just don't want to throw money out the window. anyone know why the pelleted game and turkey grower would pose a specific problem?
thanks!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

aarongreen123 said:


> Hey guys,
> Just got set up with some birds after moving to NY, and am wondering about some pigeon feed that is cheaper than the racing pigeon stuff. I checked with a few of the old timers around here about what they feed, the guy i got them from said he has always fed his birds game and turkey grower pellets, and whole kernal corn, along with grit. is this acceptable? this sure would be a lot cheaper than buying the "pigeon feed" that is 24 bucks for a 50lbs bag. any other recomendations? i am keeping regular old homing pigeons and have no intentions of racing, just letting them fly around home and maybe some short distance drops to entertain the kids and give the birds some extra exercise. if the expensive stuff is the only option, then i'm fine with it, just don't want to throw money out the window. anyone know why the pelleted game and turkey grower would pose a specific problem?
> thanks!


I would say 24 dollars is to high. Around here racing pigeon mixe is from 8.50 to 13.00 dollars. Now 18 is not real bad But 24 that seem off priced what brand is it. I know people who feed 50 lbs a day 24 dollars would be a high monthly feed bill for them.


----------



## trailbound (Apr 11, 2007)

Got ya all beat, 29.00+ for a 50 lb bag here in Alaska. I ended up going with the advice of a racer in Montana (who sold me some birds, and is helping me along the way with any questions I come up with) and I feed Chicken Layer pellets, less than 1/2 the cost of pigeon feed, and I am assured they are all getting the same as far as nutritional value, because the more aggressive feeders can no longer pick out all the choice grains, and leave the rest for the stragglers coming in after them. This advice is saving me a lot of money, and I know it works as this person giving this advice wins races. The feed store here sells a few different grades, and I always buy the 18% protien.


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

wow i only pay about 12 so i agree that 24 is way high. you need to do some research into how much you can get it for from another source.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I have also heard of people feeding their birds the cheap dog foods. People who even race seriously. The cheaper dog foods are pretty much corn and chicken fat/by product though.

I have also heard of feeding layer pellets.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

We use wid birds seed, thats all we have ever fed them and they seem to like it. I've heard of using chicken feed, I don't know if it's any cheaper.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

I buy turkey pellets from agway in the 50 pound bag and mix it in with the pigeon feed. I have had doves thrive on this (I am new to the pigeons) but I had a pair of doves that ate this everyday of their lives and lived over twenty years.


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

*wow*

wow thanks guys, i expected to be thrashed for even contemplating not feeding straight pigeon feed. i'll check around into the chicken layer pellets, i think its around 10 bucks a bag here. do any of you supplement with corn at all?


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Young must feed chicken grower pellets because layer pellets are not good - lays eggs but the young dont grow to well on that. 

I give chicken grower with some corn, green gram and millet (they love these) sometimes to make them happy. I also get mix bird seed which are left over from seed houses for cheap - thes are a mix of all types of seed.


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

warriec said:


> Young must feed chicken grower pellets because layer pellets are not good - lays eggs but the young dont grow to well on that.
> 
> I give chicken grower with some corn, green gram and millet (they love these) sometimes to make them happy. I also get mix bird seed which are left over from seed houses for cheap - thes are a mix of all types of seed.


For $20.00, you can buy a 50 lb bag of premium pigeon feed. If you do the math, it is cheaper than buying wild birdseeds or the Kaytee dove mix from Petsmart. I know they are capable of eating rice and bread...but not healthty as they need the mix for the nutrients.


----------

